# Ground Beans for French Press



## narbs (Apr 24, 2018)

Off on holiday in a couple of weeks and will be having a French Press-brewed coffee each morning.

As I won't have a grinder is there going to be much difference between....

a - buying my usual French Press beans but ground

b - buying my usual beans and grinding a load at home the day before we go

c - just buying a bag of ground coffee from the supermarket and making do for the week

Thanks!


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

I have the same problem each year. To be honest I have never found the supermarket preground in France to be any good, usually burnt tasting. So this year i have got permission to take my grinder when we drive down to Bavaria.

Obviously this may not be an option if you are flying down.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

narbs said:


> Off on holiday in a couple of weeks and will be having a French Press-brewed coffee each morning.
> 
> As I won't have a grinder is there going to be much difference between....
> 
> ...


Probably not a great deal of difference between a & b. You have a little time before you go to either dial in your grinder, or test out option A.

c - You won't have much control over the actual coffee you use.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Go on add an option:

d. Buy an aergrind.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

db8000 said:


> Go on add an option:
> 
> d. Buy an aergrind.


Saw a new one on the bay earlier.

*no connection to seller


----------



## narbs (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks all!

I do have a Hario Skerton but the effort required for 70g of coffee each morning is beyond me!

I think I'll get my usual beans but order them ground for this trip and see how we get on.


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

I go for b,buying my usual beans and grinding it is what I usually does whenever I will be out of town for a weeks or so.


----------



## berthadee (May 8, 2018)

ok i will try


----------

